# Sold - Outback 26Rs For Sale (It's "larry")



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

*SOLD*









After seven great camping seasons, we are selling Larry, our 26RS. With the boys in high school (and Sophie there next year) it is time for Ellen and I to move into something more appropriate for the two of us. We will soon be SOBs; watch for an announcement over the winter.

Larry is ready for a new family to take out camping right away. New tires (Good Year Marathons), New Springs (heavier than stock), New 6V Trojan Golf-Cart batteries[sup]*[/sup]. We have maintained Larry in "like new" condition since we bought it. If something broke, we fixed or replaced it. Most of Larry's history is an open book here on Outbackers. And, you can see all our Mods on Outbackers too.

YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3VeRcN3TBg&feature=player_detailpagek
RVTrader: http://www.rvtrader.com/listing/2006-Keystone-Outback-26rs-111076870

*Here are the details:*


4-bed Bunkhouse with custom Pullman-style curtains (mod)
Slide-Out Queen Bed
Sleeps 8
Bunkhouse Shelves (mod) and Wire Baskets (mod)


Microwave
3-burner Range with Oven 
Large Refrigerator/Freezer 110V/Propane
6-gal Water Heater 110V/Propane
Outside Stove/Sink
Outside Shower


Awning
AM/FM/CD Radio
Furnace 30,000 BTU
Air Conditioner, 13,500 BTU, Ducted into each room
Wired for TV in Living Area and Bunkhouse; AM/FM/CD Radio

Reese Dual-Cam Sway Control, McKesh Mirror, Hitch Platform Extra

New Goodyear Marathon Radial Tires[sup]*[/sup]
New 6V Deep-Cycle Golf-Cart Batteries[sup]*[/sup]
New Springs[sup]*[/sup]
Recent Bearing Pack (Spring 2013)

Capacities:

Propane: 60 lbs
Fresh Water: 50 gal
Grey: 30 gal
Waste: 30 gal
Dry Weight: 4480
Carrying Cap: 1520 lb
GVWR: 6000 lb



































































$11,500

Larry is in Beaverton, Oregon. We would be happy to deliver within the Portland area. If you are within a days drive, delivery can be arranged at cost.

If interested please send a PM.

Ed & Ellen


[sup]*[/sup] "New" items have approximately 500 miles on them.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We've updated our for-sale post with a link to the YouTube video and RVTrader Ad. We are still hoping to sell to an Outbacker (or future Outbacker).

YouTube: My [URL=linhttp://www.youtube.com/watch]linhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3VeRcN3TBg&feature=player_detailpagek[/URL]

RVTrader: http://www.rvtrader.com/listing/2006-Keystone-Outback-26rs-111076870

Our new Class-C is on order, arriving by the end of the year. Look for more info when it arrives.

Ed & Ellen


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Larry has sold to a nice family in Washington. It looks like he has gone to a good home. I'm sending them Outbackers information. Hopefully they will join the forum.

It was hard to watch him drive away. On the other hand, the new Class-C arrives in two weeks.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Larry has sold to a nice family in Washington. It looks like he has gone to a good home. I'm sending them Outbackers information. Hopefully they will join the forum.
> 
> It was hard to watch him drive away. On the other hand, the new Class-C arrives in two weeks.
> 
> Ed


Congrats Ed!!


----------

